# Heresy Online Blog Frontend



## Jezlad

I want to share this with you a few weeks before its finished and live.

We're going to replace the pointless homepage with a daily updated blog. Think Bell of Lost Souls with more bollocks, less filler shit and rough edges... (at least until we iron out the kinks) 

Right so what's it for? Essentially its here to freshen up the site and increase our appeal. Posts get lost in a forum, especially a smaller forum like us looking up at the big boys. With three or four current, interesting, stimulating and sometimes controversial posts people will start to check us out daily. 

What do we need? At the moment we need a theme, I'm working on all that, the adminy type stuff is coming on well. That's for me to sort out though, what we could do with from you guys are a few submissions or submission ideas. What would be a good ongoing feature? Remember we need 3 or 4 posts per day, so getting heaps of ongoing features together will really help ensure the content is fresh. I have ideas about things to add but I'd like your feedback first.

Anyone into blogging? write good content? - with humour? If you think you're the right person to join the team as a feature columnist, writer or content submitter let me know via PM and start working on something right away! Once this goes live it'll need a lot of input from everyone to ensure its fresh. Also if you run a blog and know of any decent mods let me in on it.

Unfortunately we aren't in a position to pay or reward everyone for content submission in the early days but once we have a regular, respected and dedicated set of core content writers we will begin "paying" you guys with a few blisters etc. As the popularity of this blog grows so will the quality of content and awards.

So what we really want now are ideas, submissions and input. Send any submissions to me and I'll do the editing until its ready to post to the blog. We need a good couple of weeks content ready to go before launch so get writing and help out your fellow wargamers!

Thanks for reading  

Jez


----------



## KingOfCheese

There are a lot of good tactica articles in the tactics section of the forum.

Perhaps putting them on an easily accessible section of the homepage could get viewers hooked.:good:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Adepticon is coming up at the end of March here in the US in Chicago. I'll be attending. I'll see if i can't get something done up for that.


----------



## HandOfNephthys

Does it have to be GW exclusively? Or can it be wargaming as a whole? If it's the latter of the two, I would be happy to write a few million articles over the march break.


----------



## TheKingElessar

While I wouldn't say 'no' to payment, I don't really need it either...But if I DID get some...please not metal models Jez, they're often horrible. I'd sooner take scraps from loose sprues lying around your house than any metal model.

ANYway...Since Wargaming 'News' (ahem) is already claimed, how about we focus more on not lying to people by pretending every unit is equally good? I could also do with a regular 'Good Idea, Bad Idea' thing, like on Animaniacs, and a 'This is what the Rules ACTUALLY say' feature...we aren't telling people how to play - but we are letting them know their way isn't necessarily universal, so they shouldn't be offended when someone says they're wrong.


----------



## Jezlad

HandOfNephthys said:


> Does it have to be GW exclusively? Or can it be wargaming as a whole? If it's the latter of the two, I would be happy to write a few million articles over the march break.


It'll be anything and everything wargames related. Since starting work at Wayland Games i've started to appreciate and learn a lot more about other products, miniatures and game systems. The blinkers are off now so yeah absolutely, lets post on everything.



Commissar Ploss said:


> Adepticon is coming up at the end of March here in the US in Chicago. I'll be attending. I'll see if i can't get something done up for that.


That would be awesome mate, if there's one thing I envy its the tournaments and events you guys host. One day I'll do Adepticon!



joebloggs1987 said:


> There are a lot of good tactica articles in the tactics section of the forum.
> 
> Perhaps putting them on an easily accessible section of the homepage could get viewers hooked.:good:


I'd certainly like to pluck interesting and exceptional content from the forum to bring it to the masses.



TheKingElessar said:


> While I wouldn't say 'no' to payment, I don't really need it either...But if I DID get some...please not metal models Jez, they're often horrible. I'd sooner take scraps from loose sprues lying around your house than any metal model.
> 
> ANYway...Since Wargaming 'News' (ahem) is already claimed, how about we focus more on not lying to people by pretending every unit is equally good? I could also do with a regular 'Good Idea, Bad Idea' thing, like on Animaniacs, and a 'This is what the Rules ACTUALLY say' feature...we aren't telling people how to play - but we are letting them know their way isn't necessarily universal, so they shouldn't be offended when someone says they're wrong.


Excellent suggestions TKE, I have high hopes for your input having read (and enjoyed) your personal blog since its inception. :biggrin:

If anyone has any further questions let me know them, I'll answer them all.


----------



## TheKingElessar

I'd like to humbly (which I can do, since it isn't my work) suggest a certain Land Speeder Article in the Tacticas right now. Drizzt13 did an excellent job on it, and BallS did an inferior article on them recently.


----------



## Blind

It'd be nice to select per-say "experts" of each race within the games. Not necessarily an admin, but just someone thats well known to be active within each section so they can bring threads to focal points and help keep them on topic or progress the thought process. Multiple for each section or group is even better so that one person's views aren't considered absolute


----------



## Jezlad

TheKingElessar said:


> I'd like to humbly (which I can do, since it isn't my work) suggest a certain Land Speeder Article in the Tacticas right now. Drizzt13 did an excellent job on it, and BallS did an inferior article on them recently.


I can't find a user by that name. You got a link?



Blind said:


> It'd be nice to select per-say "experts" of each race within the games. Not necessarily an admin, but just someone thats well known to be active within each section so they can bring threads to focal points and help keep them on topic or progress the thought process. Multiple for each section or group is even better so that one person's views aren't considered absolute


I'm not sure I understand what you're suggesting here Blind. Can you clarify or drop me a PM of some examples?


----------



## TheKingElessar

Ah, my fault, sorry. I forgot the _ in his name.


----------



## Lord Reevan

what about a model of the day/week thingy on the homepage? one random gallery pic is chosen at random everyday/week and hoisted up. people get to review it and everything there then. or to help bring in more members have only highly rated ones up there??


----------



## Skull Harvester

You could put some sort of link for people just getting into the game that either takes them to a Getting Started page or to the thread about choosing an army. That way when new players can find info quickly.

Also maybe a small review of a model or even army list, breaking down the intricacies and such. Basically an in depth analysis. Example:

Death Guard and How to play them.

This would be more work obviously but could make for some cool "featured" articles. Maybe even have some members concoct some of them.

and can we can get a shrine to Svarts Death Guard? I keep looking at them and drooling.


----------



## Shadow Hawk

A side (Not actually on the blog, just next to it) "Did You Know..." would be good. Only, we would have to work out a new 'did you know' maybe fortnightly or so.
It would be good sometimes to vary the topic, like one week 40k tactics, another week how to fit hobby into your life. It does need to have a main theme but it would be nice once in a while to do something unrelated.
A blog army log would be good. People could read the content and keep up with a small army, painted by a few individuals.
The main thing about it though it needs to be enjoyable to read. It could be the greatest article on how to fully utilize the space marine army, but if it is boring no one will read it. 

I might have said too much there, but it might be less than it looks.


----------



## Viscount Vash

That would work pretty well with a GW history 'did you know facts'.


----------



## deathbringer

Thinking of what would hook me if I clicked on a home page, this is all pretty slf evident but meh I'll say it anyway

Well i think painting tutorials with pics by the side taking an example
Vash's (i think its you correct me if I'm wrong) tutorial on painting power swords. 
A picture of a model with a powersword and just a link How to paint powerswords like this. I would click on it and think Jesus thats awesome anything else like this... QED one more hooked member

Some good fiction wouldn't go amiss either, the title author and maybe the first few lines in italics underneath. You could quite happily hook someone in that way

I also think a member of the month would work. You put him up his sig and then underneath a link to his interview and maybe one of his posts, give it a controversial title and they will think eh this guy must know what he's talking about, might well work in drawing newer members

As for blogging I'll have a shot. I'll spend a little time reading a few current heretics blogs and maybe try post my own I was editor of my old school magazine so I've done a little writing in the past

Oh and I think what blind is saying is if we put some like points of contact on th homepage... like... Need help with yadayada army...Contact...and then have some names and maybe a link to their deconstruction of an army list
The one straight off the top of my had is Inquisitor Einar and Witchhunters
If i need advice about sisters he is my first port of call


----------



## Viscount Vash

deathbringer said:


> Well i think painting tutorials with pics by the side taking an example
> Vash's (i think its you correct me if I'm wrong) tutorial on painting power swords.


Not mine Im afraid. 

The Member of the Month thing is a possibility but could expanded to cover any Award winner.

We could just do a feature on a member with the award presentation, interveiw/bio and samples of their work.

I am happy to help with this one if its a goer.


----------



## deathbringer

My apologies just gone looking and its a tutorial by The Wraithlord and a brilliant one at that

I thought member of the month more for space, I dont know how big this homepage is going to be


----------



## IntereoVivo

How is the Army Case coming? It'd be sweet to display an Army Case a day from the front page.

I like the idea of linking Tacticas and maybe we can swap between them and painting guides (or just stellar WIP threads).

It might also be nice if we could start encouraging people to get to know each other by featuring a member a week (or every two) and seeing if we can get interviews with Tourney Winners/GW big-wigs. Not only does that give us interesting content but it encourages those we interview to visit us and link to us.

It might also be fun to put a random post button that would take you to a random thread within the specs you input.

Regardless, I'm glad to see progress being made.


----------



## Jezlad

Code Ninja Ben has started work on it (or will be very soon).

As for the blog, we have a huge list of original ideas designed to blend the blog and forum together, encourage member participation and cover all aspects of the hobby. I just can't share them right now


----------



## Blind

deathbringer said:


> Oh and I think what blind is saying is if we put some like points of contact on th homepage... like... Need help with yadayada army...Contact...and then have some names and maybe a link to their deconstruction of an army list
> The one straight off the top of my had is Inquisitor Einar and Witchhunters
> If i need advice about sisters he is my first port of call


Yeah thats pretty much it. 
Would be nice to have some additions to the Gallery, where one can select a category and see only images from that section. Its organized well so far, but once you look at a single picture, the little slide menu up top is random. SO to stay in that category you have to go back and find a pic. Something minor that can make a big difference imo.


----------



## Khazaddum

What about a link to any or all contests that Heresy Online is running?


----------



## Drizzt_13

Alright I think we need avery centralized way to submit tutorials and articles to the blog. Pm'ing them isn't going to cut it for lengthier tutorials and articles. As we wan't content to be fresh we can't just post it somewhere. Google docs or an e-mail account seems viable to me but I think we need to set down a procedure for this.


----------



## Varakir

Something like 'fluff for dummies' or 'the fluff of legends'....(my pun titles are not at their strongest today....)

Anyway, i think a regular fluff column that covers the history of the major and minor players in the 40k universe could be cool.

I know a lot of players only research fluff for their army, so a brief and humourous round up of other armies & their characters might draw people in.


----------



## Jezlad

Drizzt_13 said:


> Alright I think we need avery centralized way to submit tutorials and articles to the blog. Pm'ing them isn't going to cut it for lengthier tutorials and articles. As we wan't content to be fresh we can't just post it somewhere. Google docs or an e-mail account seems viable to me but I think we need to set down a procedure for this.


The blog runs on Wordpress. Once its finished and live all submissions will be handled by the program, these private messages are only being used for the time being while we get the first batch of content ready.

I can't display an incomplete website while we're building it so it has a redirect to the forum on it.


----------



## TheKingElessar

I have a set of homebrew rules about 80% finished, just needs polished, and points costs finalised. I can submit it to you anytime Jez.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

TheKingElessar said:


> I have a set of homebrew rules about 80% finished, just needs polished, and points costs finalised. I can submit it to you anytime Jez.


Whats it of TKE? I'm looking foward to reading it


----------



## TheKingElessar

Possessessed.


----------



## Jezlad

Sure TKE, once its done send it over


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Howdy
Sorry if I'm repeating what some people might of said, but I had some ideas;

-Rant/Woot/Quote of the day
-Inspirational pic of the day (I like this idea)
-Today’s weather/news highlight
-Welcome newbie box
-Birthday shoutout box
-Did you know/Fluff database link - somehing to help/direct people who've no idea about things. Like sometimes I've no idea what a model looks like by just a name. 
-Interviews/article type stuff highlights
-Short comic/artwork (Gaming related) Here's a link to a short comic strip I did you could use: Space Loonz
-Recent awards (better than saying 'of the month' etc)

Hope it goes well Jez,
Dusty


----------



## Jezlad

The blog is nearing completion now guys. If you have some work underway get it finished asap or give me an update on when you'll be done so I know how much stuff we have to post up.

Can't wait.


----------



## Sarge33

Sounds like a plan :good:


----------



## TheKingElessar

I will get you my Possessed rules before midnight Tuesday. 

I got distracted, partly by modelling, partly by my own blog, and partly by writing new rules fro the Squig Katapult in Apoc, especially after Vash's dismissal of it. lol

It WILL get finished though.

EDIT: I have emailed the needful to you Jez, hopefully you got it, and can get back to me tomorrow if you want any edits.

Not sure I swore enough, in hindsight...:laugh:


----------



## Boc

Any updates? :clapping:


----------



## Jezlad

I'm in Norway filming a movie called Age of Heroes at the moment so I've put everything on hold.

Pretty fucking mad experience acting next to sean bean and danny dyer but once this is over I'll get back onto this blog.


----------



## Boc

Ah okay, I didn't realize that filming started so soon...don't fall


----------



## Broken Sword

I think the blog for the Home Page is a great idea. I cut my 40k internet teeth so to say on Heresy Online and some of the tuts and project logs here were the inspiration for work I have done since then - in fact, the results of that inspiration got me into blogging.

What I would like to see is an even mix of Hobby tutorials, amazing project log entries, real tactical articles (leave the list judging to the forums though), and some unique features that would set the blog apart from being just another BoLS. Giving it a feel that users influence the content would be a good way of doing that. 

In any case, I have thrown in my support. I have promo'd the release on my blog: http://darkfuturegaming.blogspot.com/ and have asked for feedback from the blogosphere and have included a poll to gauge interest in the new blog. I intend to also make an announcement when the blog officially launches and will gladly help in any other way I can (not that it is needed with over 22k members  ).


----------



## naaki1201

Oooh wow lol, Watched Age of heroes last night, Very good film. I log on to heresy for the first time and first thing i read is this. Where you acting in the film or just behind the scenes


----------



## Jezlad

I'm the one that gets killed in the plane. Anti aircraft rounds rip through the fusilage and nail me - Dobson.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

If you want any regular tactics articles then I'll be happy to oblige


----------



## scscofield

A maybe weekly tactics/painting/converting/ect ect thing would be nice. Or a newbies tips to the hobby blog. One of the major reasons I came to this website is for information on the hobby.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

The blog got closed earlier this year


----------



## scscofield

I fail at reading post dates....


----------

